# Was just reminded how smart african cichlids are



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Didn't really notice this until just a few moments ago. I have a 30g grow out tank with only 3 small fish...one peacock, borleyi and azureus. I have three rocks in the tank...one large one in the middle flanked by two smaller ones.

Anyways...they are very skittish in this tank since there is only three of them. They get along great. When I walk up to the tank to look at them they shoot off quickly and hide.

However...when I pick up the container of food, open in up and walk towards the tank with my hand in the container they rush the glass and allow me to watch them as they anxiously await their food. So I sit the container down and leave the room. I re-enter the room a little later and slowly walk up to the tank without the food and they dart back to their hiding spots. I walk over and pick up the food..wait till they peak out of their hiding spots and start to walk towards the tank with the container and my hands in the container....they are again at the glass begging for food.

It is amazing that they know and have been conditioned to look not only for the person but the person with the food. I am going to try another experiment with another family member tomorrow. Going to have one of them try exactly the same thing to see the response. Just thought I would share.

PS...saw a documentary not too long ago on rift lake cichlids in which a biologist was talking about the intellect of these fish. How they evolve faster and adapt quicker than any other species on the planet. Whereas some species take millions of years to adapt...these fish seem to adapt at a much faster rate.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They don't know or understand that you're a 'person'. And they don't understand food containers. They see sizes, shapes, colors, etc. If they don't respond to another individual, it's because there's something in your appearance that triggers the response, not that they recognize 'you' as a person.



> PS...saw a documentary not too long ago on rift lake cichlids in which a biologist was talking about the intellect of these fish. How they evolve faster and adapt quicker than any other species on the planet. Whereas some species take millions of years to adapt...these fish seem to adapt at a much faster rate.


Don't believe everything you see on TV. :wink:


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

prov356 said:


> They don't know or understand that you're a 'person'. And they don't understand food containers. They see sizes, shapes, colors, etc. If they don't respond to another individual, it's because there's something in your appearance that triggers the response, not that they recognize 'you' as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or everything you read on the internet 13razorbackfan. :wink:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

prov356 said:


> They don't know or understand that you're a 'person'. And they don't understand food containers. They see sizes, shapes, colors, etc. If they don't respond to another individual, it's because there's something in your appearance that triggers the response, not that they recognize 'you' as a person.


Oh, you're no fun... :lol:

I agree with Prov 100%... cichlids are very 'smart' but a good analogy for their 'intelligence' is the intelligence of a computer application with many many lines of code. If the parameters add up, you will see a consistent reaction each and every time. When parameters switch from parameter set=A to =B, cichlids will also switch to consistent reaction B. We tend to anthropomorphize and insert our human ability of higher thought onto our little wet pets and hey... why not? It's more fun that way... 
:thumb: 
:fish:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i swear my acei are formulating an escape plan. they always near each other check out the tank on the left side of my 125.. they seem very interested in getting into that 55.


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

Number6 said:


> prov356 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't know or understand that you're a 'person'. And they don't understand food containers. They see sizes, shapes, colors, etc. If they don't respond to another individual, it's because there's something in your appearance that triggers the response, not that they recognize 'you' as a person.
> ...


I agree with both of you guys. but i just like how Number 6 didnt burst the fun bubble, unlike Prov, aka mr cranky pants


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

prov356 said:


> They don't know or understand that you're a 'person'. And they don't understand food containers. They see sizes, shapes, colors, etc. If they don't respond to another individual, it's because there's something in your appearance that triggers the response, not that they recognize 'you' as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me. I am going to try here in a little while with somebody else just to see what happens. Just curious. Going to have them walk into the room without anything in hand and walk up to the glass to see how they react. I am then going to have them try it with food in hand. If they exhibit the same behavior then I will do it again and record it just for fun. I think it is very cool they recognize a container(shape in which they know their food comes from) and react accordingly.

Now...in my display tank they all come to the glass regardless but there are many more fish and they are much more active and not as skittish.

Anyways...I love these fish. I love watching them work out the pecking order and how they each recognize each other.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Number6 said:


> prov356 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't know or understand that you're a 'person'. And they don't understand food containers. They see sizes, shapes, colors, etc. If they don't respond to another individual, it's because there's something in your appearance that triggers the response, not that they recognize 'you' as a person.
> ...


I agree...we do it with dogs and cats as well. Often I sit around wondering what my dog is thinking. Is he thinking? What is he thinking about? etc...


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> I agree...we do it with dogs and cats as well. Often I sit around wondering what my dog is thinking. Is he thinking? What is he thinking about? etc...


Oh, cats think ... they are always trying to figure out ways to communicate their devious little desires to their slaves! :lol:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

The end of my tang tank faces my corner malawi unit. Whenever I stand up and move towards my malawi tank the tangs all gather at the end of the corner watching me. I always feed the malawi tank first. Was kinda sad when I had the tangs on a few day fast.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

skurj said:


> The end of my tang tank faces my corner malawi unit. Whenever I stand up and move towards my malawi tank the tangs all gather at the end of the corner watching me. I always feed the malawi tank first. Was kinda sad when I had the tangs on a few day fast.


I know your pain. Sometimes I think it is harder on me not feeding them than it is on them. It drives me crazy.


----------

